# slogan help?



## Simply Divine Soap (Jun 28, 2008)

Hello,
I have a question! Our soap business name in Simply Divine Goats Milk Soap. Now I need help thinking of a slogan... Any ideas?   :idea: ?
Thanks!


----------



## Guest (Jun 28, 2008)

Simply Divine Soap said:
			
		

> Hello,
> I have a question! Our soap business name in Simply Divine Goats Milk Soap. Now I need help thinking of a slogan... Any ideas?   :idea: ?
> Thanks!



"Our soap isn't baaaaaaaddddddd!"   

Sorry, couldn't resist it. I'm pretty sure both goats and sheep go "baaa" but I'm no expert in herded animals.


----------



## Simply Divine Soap (Jun 28, 2008)

LOL!!!    No goats do maaa. What abot "Our soap isn't mmmmmmmmmaaaaaaaaadddddddd!!!" JUST KIDDING! LOL


----------



## Simply Divine Soap (Jun 28, 2008)

*about SORRY!


----------



## Simply Divine Soap (Jun 29, 2008)

Come on guys!


----------



## Guest (Jun 29, 2008)

Simply Divine Soap said:
			
		

> goats do maaa.


Are you sure that isn't a harelipped sheep?


----------



## Simply Divine Soap (Jun 29, 2008)

Petty sure, I raise dairy goats!   :wink: LOL um..... come on help me her guys!





> Are you sure that isn't a harelipped sheep?


----------



## IanT (Jun 29, 2008)

"Its like bathing with goat-angels!!"...(angel music: aaaaaaaaaaaaAAAA aaaa AAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAHHHH) lol


" Our soap is aMAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAzing" hahahaa


"MAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAke a better choice~"

" this soap is mAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAaagnificent!"

"MAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAARVelous....simply MAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAArvelous!!!"

(Lovehound please tell me you have heard of "Two fat ladies"...)



yeaaaah thats all I got for now lol


----------



## Guest (Jun 29, 2008)

I'm sorry my humor has been unhelpful. I have no ideas for your slogans.


----------



## Simply Divine Soap (Jun 29, 2008)

No, Lovehound I really enjoyed laughing with you! Don't worry I love jokes! I was just trying to get everyone else in on it! IanT, those are great! :wink:  SOOOO cute thanks!


----------



## Guest (Jun 29, 2008)

Thank you Emily. I would be more than happy to have the reputation fo the forum "cut-up."  I want to make people laugh. Laughing is the only rational response to the many negative things about life. You can kill us but you can't keep us from laughing. Sorry to be serious here...


----------



## IanT (Jun 30, 2008)

Simply Divine Soap said:
			
		

> No, Lovehound I really enjoyed laughing with you! Don't worry I love jokes! I was just trying to get everyone else in on it! IanT, those are great! :wink:  SOOOO cute thanks!




dont lie!!   

In all seriousness...

hmmm

"Our soaps will leave you feeling divine..."

"make your skin smooth as a kids bottom"
(get it...kid...baby goat hahahahahaah oh I crack myself up)


"simply divine. goats milk soap."

"try it.....the goat says sooooooo" (would be good for a banner on a site with a goat giving someone the laaaaaaaaaaaazy eye)"


----------



## Guest (Jun 30, 2008)

"Our soaps will get your goat!"

"Got goat?" (That's *my* GM slogan but you can use it.)


----------



## IanT (Jun 30, 2008)

lol yeah you should do a commercial with that one...and have the goats tail as the moustache...ahAhhahhahaahaahhHAHha....


Got goat?


thats great...lol... or a kid(people kid) with the same milk-like moustache...and then a goat with a bar of soap in his mouth behind him smiling..lol...


----------



## digit (Jun 30, 2008)

I think "Simply Divine" says it all!!    "Our goat's milk soap will leave your skin feeling simply divine."

When I need a word(s), I always revisit my old friend Roget's Thesaurus. Maybe this will help with a catchy phrase.

Main Entry:   marvelous 
Part of Speech:   adjective 
Definition:   Particularly excellent. 
Synonyms:   fabulous, fantastic, fantastical, glorious, sensational, splendid, superb, terrific, wonderful 
Idioms:   out of this world 

Digit


----------



## Guest (Jun 30, 2008)

Yeah - I'm with digit - you biz name says it all.


----------

